# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > حرفه ای: ماشین حساب

## a.adhami

بچه ها من میخواستم یک برنامه ماشین حساب بسازم میشه کمکم کنید؟!؟ :قلب:  :چشمک:  :لبخند:

----------


## program2vb

سلام دوست عزیز شما میتونی به سایت های زیر یه سری بزنی 

http://osix.net/modules/article/?id=53

http://www.scribd.com/doc/3552355/Ma...n-Visual-Basic

http://www.vb6.us/source-code/simple...or-written-vb6

http://www.rohitab.com/discuss/topic...rce-code-here/

اینا چند تا آدرس بود که توش در مورد ساخت ماشین حساب کامل توضیح داده بازم تو گوگل سرچ کنی به نتایج خوبی میرسی . تو خود تالار هم خیلی روش بحث شده یه سرچ تو تالار هم بکنی ضرر نمیکنی موفق و پیروز باشی . یا علی

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
تاپیک های زیر را هم بررسی کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?152526
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?316264
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?162618

*ماشین حساب مهندسی:*
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?160454
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?102265

موفق باشید

----------


## بهروز عباسی

دوست عزیز اینم سورس کد یک ماشین حساب حرفه ای کامل
http://www.programming-co.com/progra...alculator.html

----------


## N30TheM4TRIX

> دوست عزیز اینم سورس کد یک ماشین حساب حرفه ای کامل
> http://www.programming-co.com/progra...alculator.html


دوست عزیز
لینک خرابه :گریه:

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام عليکم
ديروز جناب آقاي حق پرست يه تاپيکي ايجاد کردند که نحوه ي ساخت يک ماشين حساب رو توضيح دادند.اون فيلم رو نگاه کنيد انشاء الله که بتونيد ياد بگيرد.
لينک:https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%DB%8C%DA%A9-6


موفق باشيد

----------


## suraty

سلام،

این آدرس سورس ماشین حساب هست. اگر خواستید دانلود کنید.

http://narmafzaria.blogfa.com/post/2

----------

